# 357 Lever and Revolver



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Is the lever action 357 rifle and a hand gun
that shoots 38 special a good option for a novice
shooting wife? We bought a 1911 in 45 last year.
She can handle it but doesn't like it. Its got too
much recoil for her. I don't know how to change
that? I recommended a 1911 in 9mm but we
can't find them in CA under $1k. I'm also 
afraid of mixing it up with our 45 acp. I like the
45 myself. Its great for me, but I need something
else for her. 

I'm asking about the 38 special because she likes it
a lot. I know we could get a 9mm with 10 round 
magazines. We still have lots of those options, but
i think she wants the revolver. We also don't have a
long gun for her. For that reason I thought a lever
action rifle for her in the same caliber. They are not
severely regulated here - yet. I want her to try out
a Ruger Mini 14 but am not sure we can get that 
still with a detachable magazine or not. I know the
so called AR's need to have fixed magazines now.

Options:

9mm 10 round semi - lots of brands still available
& Ruger Mini 14 or a fixed magazine 223?

or

38/357 revolver and rifle? I'm not sure about the rifle
in this case but the Winchesters are super expensive
so IDK.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes 38 specials in 357 magnum revolvers and rifles are good for those smaller in stature. The weight of the 357s tame the 38 special even more than that of 38 special only guns. 

Pick up either a JM Marlin, Henry big boy, or new Marlin (made after 2013) rifle unless you are set on Winchesters the Henrys are a tube loader and the Marlins are side loaders. If you go with a new Marlin make sure it is made after 2013 that is when they retooled and went back to the blueprints to correct all the QC problems of the "remlins."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes it would work for her.

Do get a 357 with a 4 inch barrel such as a S&W mod 66 which I like or the heavier S&W 686 with an "L" frame.

I really like the 66 and have two of them, they are the SS version of the mod 19 Combat Magnum one of the slickest revolvers ever built.

You can use wad cutters in the revolver for practice or if you load your own you can roll whatever she will be comfortable with.

The only problem would be feeding the lever gun, they don't like wad cutters, but as said rolling you own will solve that problem.

I have a Marlin 1894 carbine to go with them, very good gun, mine is early one, no x bolt safety.

Combo is good enough that I have 10 K of 357 JHP for them


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Henry Big Boy in 38/357 that I absolutely LOVE! Shooting 38 through it feels like shooting .22LR. It is one the most fun guns I have.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Man even these are expensive
https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...porter+Lever+357+Mag/38+Special+24+14+1+Black

I can't find a Marlin in 357. They were priced
less in other calibers. Henry's seem kind of shiny.
Guess they do have a blue one.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes it would work for her.
> 
> Do get a 357 with a 4 inch barrel such as a S&W mod 66 which I like or the heavier S&W 686 with an "L" frame.
> 
> ...


I had the S&W mod 66 and the Henry big boy in .357 mag but my son talked my out of them. He used them to take a 450 lb boar last fall. I am considering buying another Henry in .357 mag rifle with part of my income return. A good combination.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

You could also move 357 miles and get whatever you probably want without mag limitation or buttons or whatever your state is requiring this week.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I own a 357 Lever and it's a blast to shoot. When loaded with 38 Spc it has virtually no recoil, and it's quite accurate.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Stockton said:


> Henry's seem kind of shiny.
> Guess they do have a blue one.


HAHAHA!!! That is kind of the point of owning a Henry. They are not meant to be safe queens. They are meant to be shot and when not shooting, they are meant to be displayed. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are a few pre remlins on GB, the run from about 750 and up.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Love the lever/revo combo! I don't need another gun as long as I live but I want a .357 lever action and always keep an eye out for just the right one to come along.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 38 has been doing the job a long time. Wife carries a 38 revolver. The Henry is a well made fire arm. Built to last a life time and more.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If she's up to it also consider the 44 special/44 mag combos


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A revolver that handles both 357 and 38 is an outstanding flexible weapon . Shooting 38's in it the weapon is smooth and controllable. The 357 round will kill what ever needs killing and still not an overly hard round to shoot. The amount of different rounds the weapon will shoot is huge. In a good weapon the 357 is an accurate round.
As for a lever action in the same caliber, why not if budget allows. Just more flexibility .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm with Trapper and would go with a 44mag combo. With more bad guys wearing body armor I'd want the extra punch. Plus it will turn cover into concealment a lot better then a 38.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Small penis big caliber issues? Geesh The lady will not like the .44 magnum at all!

Nothing wrong with a .38/.357 The .38 is a great round. and the .357 is even better.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Small penis big caliber issues? Geesh The lady will not like the .44 magnum at all!
> 
> Nothing wrong with a .38/.357 The .38 is a great round. and the .357 is even better.


You missed the point.

44 special in the pistole and the 44 mag in the rifle.

That gives capability to go 300 gr + loads if you need it.

No problem with my little pistole. The M29 w/factory 240 gr flips woodchucks at 75 yds all the time for practice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

From an ammo cost standpoint, 38 Special is half the cost (or less) than 44 Special or 44 magnum.
And for self defense in a handgun you don't need special high zoot JHP, the 38 special 148 grain full wad cutter works very well.

In lever action rifles, check out Rossi. They run about $500 street price.
I have several 357 handguns, but no rifle.

My wife carries a Charter Arms 38 Special snub nose around the farm. She likes it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> From an ammo cost standpoint, 38 Special is half the cost (or less) than 44 Special or 44 magnum.
> And for self defense in a handgun you don't need special high zoot JHP, the 38 special 148 grain full wad cutter works very well.
> 
> In lever action rifles, check out Rossi. They run about $500 street price.
> ...


My Woman loves to shoot the .38 special. She is very fond of the Colt detective in .38 too. She has good taste when it come to wheel guns.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> 44 special in the pistole and the 44 mag in the rifle.
> 
> ...


Didn't miss the point at all. Id bet the OP wasn't talking about a amazon woman with wrists like a man.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Every once in a while I catch a late night infomercial for Henry Arms. Those things are sweet. I can imagine a .357 Henry rifle would be a blast to shoot. Not sure what option would be best for a handgun though. You'd have to consider weight for two reasons. One, is it too heavy for her to hold for any extended shooting session? Two, is it too light to withstand the recoil and keep it from transferring to her hands?
You should find a local range that rents out guns to have her try a few.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

My combo is a SW 66 and a Rossi M92 in .357. They will both run .38 spl and the .357 mag. Should be able to get the Rossi for abou $500. Mine has been perfect.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the S&W mod 66, they are available with a round butt, my 2-1/2" has a round butt..

The grip is much smaller in that configuration, grips are available to increase the grip size if needed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Is the lever action 357 rifle and a hand gun
> that shoots 38 special a good option for a novice
> shooting wife? We bought a 1911 in 45 last year.
> She can handle it but doesn't like it. Its got too
> ...


Dang that's a lot of info for old folks to absorb If I was really wanting a combo pistol rifle deal I would definitely recommend the .357 mag 38 special as the pivot point. Would prob spring for a Rossi. They work good from all I have heard. Those .357 spritzer rounds from a rifle can kill any bull moose in N. America. Now as far as trying to stealthy pack a wheel gun I aint a big fan. Why don't you quit being such a cheap skate and buy her the Rossi rifle and an SW 9mm to pack when off duty? My pal bought one if the V for value models. for 299 here while back. That should work. He says its very accurate for them who figgers out how it works..holds a lot of ammo and don't buck hard.


----------

